

'Mafiaboy': Cloud Computing Will Cause Internet Security Meltdown - mattjung
http://darkreading.com/securityservices/security/attacks/showArticle.jhtml;jsessionid=3QCTMPVLXDQFYQSNDLOSKHSCJUNN2JVN?articleID=218102139

======
drawkbox
Who's network is easier to get into, yours or Google/Amazon? Which one has
redundant and tested remote data backup?

